# First Duck split very productive



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

FIRST SPLIT OF DUCK SEASON VERY PRODUCTIVE FOR OUR HUNTERS

As we projected the 10,000 acres of duck marsh we leased for the next 10 years was more than we expected for the first split of this yearâ€™s season. As the first split ended last Sunday we harvested almost 3600 ducks and 15 or so geese. Our daily per blind average was right at 14 ducks per blind. This is a fantastic number and we expect a better 2nd half to begin on December 15th . The land owner told us over the weekend that during first split only about 10% of the ducks that were normally in the lease and he expected many more as the weather gets colder. WOW â€" Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availabality. We have ducks â€" lots of ducks â€" We also have a few specially priced trips available and they are filling fast so call now.

Here are a few pictures from the last week of the first split: You can see them all by clicking here. https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

